# $50 lesson



## eman (Apr 12, 2011)

I recently asked my friends' little girl what she wanted to be when she
grows up. She said she wanted to be President of the United States .

Both of her parents, liberal Democrats, were standing there. So I asked
her, "If you were President, what would be the first thing you would do?"
She replied, "I'd give food and houses to all the homeless people."

Her parents proudly beamed. "Wow...what a worthy goal," I told her.
"But you don't have to wait until you're President to do that. Tell you
what - you can come over to my house and mow the lawn, pull weeds, and sweep
my driveway, and I'll pay you $50. Then I'll take you over to the grocery
store where the homeless guy hangs out, and you can give him the $50 to use
toward food and a new house. How about doing something wonderful like
that?"

She thought that over for a few seconds, then she looked me straight in the
eye and asked, "Why doesn't the homeless guy come over and do the work, and
you can just pay him the $50?"

I said, "Welcome to the Republican Party."

Her parents still aren't speaking to me...


----------



## venture (Apr 12, 2011)

Why would you pay her to do that?  Tell her that the government is already forcibly confiscating the $50 from you.  Now it is just up to us to look to the government for all our wants and desires.

As long as they have people like you and me to steal from?


----------



## daveomak (Apr 14, 2011)

It just doesn't get any better than that.


----------



## big twig (Apr 14, 2011)

HAHAHA! What a great lesson. That should be taught everywhere. Can you teach that in other languages also?


----------



## tyotrain (Apr 14, 2011)




----------



## alelover (Apr 19, 2011)

BIG TWIG said:


> HAHAHA! What a great lesson. That should be taught everywhere. Can you teach that in other languages also?


Недавно я спросила девочка моих друзей, что она хотела быть, когда она
растет. Она сказала, что хочет стать президентом Соединенных Штатов.

Оба ее родители, либеральные демократы, стояли там. Поэтому я попросил
ей: "Если вы были президентом, что бы быть первое, что вы сделали бы?"
Она ответила: "Я отдал бы еду и жилье всем бездомным".

Ее родители с гордостью сияли. "Ничего себе ... что достойная цель", сказал я ей.
"Но вы не должны ждать, пока вы президент, чтобы сделать это. Рассказать вам
что - вы можете прийти в мой дом и косить газон, тянуть сорняками, и развертки
моей дороге, и я заплачу вам в $ 50. Тогда я возьму тебя в продуктовый
магазин, где бездомный парень болтается, и вы можете дать ему $ 50 до использования
к еде и новый дом. Как насчет делать что-то прекрасное, как
что? "

Она думала, что за несколько секунд, то она смотрела мне прямо в
глаза и спросил: "Почему не бездомный парень приехать и сделать работу, и
Вы можете просто заплатить ему $ 50? "

Я сказал: "Добро пожаловать в Республиканской партии."

Ее родители до сих пор не разговаривает со мной ...


----------



## alelover (Apr 19, 2011)

最近，我問我的朋友的小女孩，她想成為什麼時，她 長大。她說，她想成為美國總統。 無論她的父母，自由民主黨，站在那裡。於是我問： 她說：“如果你是總統，這將是你首先會做什麼？“ 她回答說：“我給的食物和房屋所有無家可歸的人。“ 她的父母自豪地播送。 “哇...什麼是值得追求的目標，“我告訴她。 “但是，你不必等到你總統這樣做。告訴你 什麼 - 你可以來我家，修剪草坪，拔雜草，打掃 我的車道，我將付給你50元。然後，我將帶你到雜貨店 商店掛出了無家可歸的人，你可以給他50美元的使用 對食物和新房子。如何做神奇喜歡 什麼？“ 她認為，在幾秒鐘，然後她看著我直在 眼睛，問道：“為什麼不無家可歸的人過來做的工作，並 你可以只付給他50元？“ 我說：“歡迎給共和黨。“ 她的父母仍然不跟我說話...


----------



## daveomak (Apr 20, 2011)

_THANK YOU GOOGLE TRANSLATE_ !!!!!!!! NOW I KNOW WHAT IS BEING WRITTEN.


----------



## big twig (Apr 20, 2011)

HAHAHAHAHA, Nice one alelover!


----------

